# To DIY or not to DIY?



## leoniecats (Jun 21, 2011)

I want to try and make my own paving stones! Would like to know if ‘moulds’ are readily available in Portugal. Or would it be better to buy it in the UK? Is DIY as popular there as it is here and is Hard Were stores widespread? Thank you!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

never seen moulds here, are hardware stores widespread it depends what you want if it's B&Q Wharehouses then no, if it's more the size of Wickes yes, but every town has more than enough outlets for DIY goods


----------



## leoniecats (Jun 21, 2011)

Thank you Canoeman!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You'd probably find it cheaper to buy pavers here, plenty of variety.


----------



## leoniecats (Jun 21, 2011)

Mmmmm. I have just checked and the moulds are very, very heavy. Maybe my bright idea is not as bright as I have thought! lol


----------

